# Cynosport 2013 Masters Challenge practice



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I setup the Masters Challenge Standard course from Cynosport 2013 tonight. I think Pimg did pretty well!

Here's the course map. One thing for sure- there's a LOT of yardage here:









And the video:





Enjoy!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

That's pretty cool! Where did you set this up at?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

We set it up at my instructor's house- where I've been training all summer. We'll move indoors for winter training.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice work! I always love watching your runs. 

My cousin made it to the Cynosport semi-finals this year but I don't think she did that course. Not that I can tell, though, apart from video captions... as soon as I see an agility course map laid out, some part of my brain just goes "aaack!" and shuts down in terror.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Nice job! Masters Challenge courses make me crazy. I don't mind doing some challenging elements, but a whole course of them is just not enjoyable to me.

Also, I wish I had lights and grass like Janet does. Especially the grass.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I think my favorite thing about the entire video is how much Pimg seems to be enjoying the run!!!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice course! Pimg looks great. I LOVE challenging courses, USDAA looks like so much fun. Similar to AAC but they don't seem to use the super tight spacing that AAC does. The courses look super challenging but nice and flowing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Lilie said:


> I think my favorite thing about the entire video is how much Pimg seems to be enjoying the run!!!


Pimg loves agility! She'll no doubt be sad when I retire her after earning her C-ATCH title. I think that every time we go onto the field, she loves it even more.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

TwoBigEars said:


> Nice job! Masters Challenge courses make me crazy. I don't mind doing some challenging elements, but a whole course of them is just not enjoyable to me.
> 
> Also, I wish I had lights and grass like Janet does. Especially the grass.


Oh yeah- the grass is great! I'm *still* considering sodding my backyard. And right now's a great time to do it. Just not sure I can afford it...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

KristiM said:


> Nice course! Pimg looks great. I LOVE challenging courses, USDAA looks like so much fun. Similar to AAC but they don't seem to use the super tight spacing that AAC does. The courses look super challenging but nice and flowing.


Thanks! She's doing so well! She's only 4 or 5 trials away from her C-ATCH title, and she still loves every second of it. She's so fun to run. I only wish I had discovered agility 5 years earlier- then I'd be running Pimg in USDAA for sure. I believe it is quite similar to AAC. Some of the Masters Challenge courses are definitely tight, but I think AAC takes the cake on ultra tight spacing.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Do you think you will focus on USDAA with that pup of yours?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

KristiM said:


> Do you think you will focus on USDAA with that pup of yours?


Abso-freakin-lutely! 

Focus will initially be split between CPE and USDAA, as CPE is an ultra friendly environment and very tolerant of new dogs. But once he starts getting the swing of things, our focus will be USDAA, CPE, AKC in that order.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Sweet! Won't be long....crazy how fast time flies.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Well- with winter approaching, I'm not foreseeing any type of trialing until late spring, 2014 most likely. One thing's for sure- if I enter him and he decides to be Mr. Social greeting every bar setter, I'll pull his ass so quick. I don't like that stuff and I hope to not enter him until he's truly ready and focused on the task at hand.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I agree with you 100% no point in trailing until he's ready. You have LOTS of time, no need to rush.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Well done!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Wow, really great! And the thing Pimg did around the 1:00 mark, it's so much harder than the "correct" way, she would've been the 'hero' at a trial!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Lookin sweeeeet! Nice job.....


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Jen!


----------

